# NUST AMC TEST



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

I have my Nust Amc test on 19th September 2012. Any advice with the preparation please? And any tips for the test? As it may help me and many others as well.


----------



## deltaop007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just go hard on all the FSc science books (phy, chem and bio). The questions in the ET never come out of the predefined FSc course. Also, a bit of Doger Testmaster helps.

Be sure to acquaint yourself with the format and presentation of the test, since it will be computer-based.
This is the official simulation: nust . edu . pk/vutes/Bio/Chemistry/Q1.htm (remove spaces)

I hope this helps!!


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Good Luck! Mine's on the 20th (tomorrow).


----------



## deltaop007 (Sep 19, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Good Luck! Mine's on the 20th (tomorrow).


Good luck to you as well!!


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

I gave it today. Questions were tricky so you need to be really fresh to do it. Apart from it yes it was difficult and not surprising because its NUST. More of fsc based but a good A'levels students also know most of it.


----------



## deltaop007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Shahan Khan said:


> I gave it today. Questions were tricky so you need to be really fresh to do it. Apart from it yes it was difficult and not surprising because its NUST. More of fsc based but a good A'levels students also know most of it.


Which section did you find the most tricky?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

Chemistry was not but yeah bio was but I think with good fsc prep and a proper thought on the question you can do it.My fsc prep wasnt that good. Phy was really hard but luckily there were only 30 physics questions.


----------



## deltaop007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Shahan Khan said:


> Chemistry was not but yeah bio was but I think with good fsc prep and a proper thought on the question you can do it.My fsc prep wasnt that good. Phy was really hard but luckily there were only 30 physics questions.


What was the basic pattern of the paper, was it more calculation-oriented? Like numerical, stoichiometry and genetic crosses and stuff like the Shifa Test? Or was it more like ratta-oriented? Like meanings, fill in the blanks sort of questions?

And how was the basic experience of this computer-based test, how did you find it, good or bad?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

It was more of ratta-oriented and conceptual as well but not much calculations like if you compare it with shifa then maximum 20% of the calculations which were there in shifa. Computer Based test is good as you dont have to waste time in filling the spots and also it is much well managed then paper based test. Even if you dont know the answers you still enjoy the test


----------



## deltaop007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks man. 

Any tips for me? Any specific chapters that I should focus strongly on?


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Mine was on 21st september( Friday) and luckily it is postponed to 26th september by the way this has happened today and i hope everyone knows about this change in the schedule of nust examination.


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

deltaop007 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Any tips for me? Any specific chapters that I should focus strongly on?


In bio focus more on kingdoms ratta, Scientist history mostly from cell and ecosystem, transportation and genetics was conceptual and then there were questions where topics were combined but dont remember them sorry  In chemistry focus more on periodic table and organic all ratta comes from there, Reactions mostly from organic. In physics circular motion, electricity and magnetism and newton laws must. Secondly the pattern changes everyday I think but what I was told about previous days mine was quite different from that. 

And just stay calm dont get confused or freak out and I hope you will do good!


----------



## maryam.19 (Mar 23, 2012)

does anyone here knows when is the result coming out?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

In a day or two hopefully depending on the way they gave their engineering result


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

that means we have to wait some more days for the result.


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Earlier they had declared that it was going to be announced within 20 days after the last test day. But after this 7th october notice I guess we will have to wait another week or two. I read somewhere that it is going to be announced some time after 18thoct.

source:NUST entry test result 2012 | NUST Merit Lists 2012


----------



## Yellowturtle (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi. I have just finished my o levels. I want to apply to Nust after doing my a levels. The problem is i live in Saudi Arabia so i have no clue what it requires. And i also heard that I would be considered as an overseas student so theyll charge way more.

Please help


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Yellowturtle said:


> Hi. I have just finished my o levels. I want to apply to Nust after doing my a levels. The problem is i live in Saudi Arabia so i have no clue what it requires. And i also heard that I would be considered as an overseas student so theyll charge way more.
> 
> Please help


First you need to have your equivalence certificate made for both O Levels and A Levels from the IBCC and then apply to NUST. And yes the fee for international students is higher then that for the local students. Check the attached file it contains both the fee structure for international students and details of the admission process. (For 2012). Hope it helps


----------



## deltaop007 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Result Out!!*

NUST-AMC result is out!!!! People with less than 500 as merit number stand a great chance!!! I got 503 but fingers crossed anyway...


----------

